# What bite pillow would you guys recommend?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

For 1.9Y/O male.
i've been using bite tug until now, and I think bite pillow would be a great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> For 1.9Y/O male.
> i've been using bite tug until now, and I think bite pillow would be a great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Pre-protection work equipment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Pre-protection work equipment.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What are you going to do with it? That's like saying "I'm going to go play golf, what club should I use?" I need to know more to answer


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

You may not personally get what you want with a pillow. my dog balked at the pillow but is all about a tug. however he did go for it during bite work when I wasn't presenting it. but my dog is strange, like really. those results probably aren't typical.

I asked the bite work trainer about that, he discounted pillows entirely "just another marketing scheme" and that tugs are just fine. I have only seen him transition dogs with tug to sleeve. well, now that i donated the pillow to the club, he will bring that out once in a while.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

jae said:


> You may not personally get what you want with a pillow. my dog balked at the pillow but is all about a tug. however he did go for it during bite work when I wasn't presenting it. but my dog is strange, like really. those results probably aren't typical.
> 
> I asked the bite work trainer about that, he discounted pillows entirely "just another marketing scheme" and that tugs are just fine. I have only seen him transition dogs with tug to sleeve. well, now that i donated the pillow to the club, he will bring that out once in a while.


People often discount things they don't use for one reason or another. Pillows are great for certain things, just as wedges are, and different types of bitebars on sleeves. Like all tools, the correct tool with the correct technique on a specific dog must be used to successfully complete the task at hand


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> What are you going to do with it? That's like saying "I'm going to go play golf, what club should I use?" I need to know more to answer


_*You are going off-topic with those questions, could you give me a picture of a recommended bite pillow or not?
it feels like you're trying to get under my skin with those questions
i will use bite pillow as prey-drive tool like ball on a string i just need a new tug for my dog to bite on with full jaw and not only with his molars.*_


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> _*You are going off-topic with those questions, could you give me a picture of a recommended bite pillow or not?
> it feels like you're trying to get under my skin with those questions
> i will use bite pillow as prey-drive tool like ball on a string i just need a new tug for my dog to bite on with full jaw and not only with his molars.*_


Understand people here just really care about the dogs, and many are very very enthusiastic and passionate about training. Getting answers and responses that are a little more receptive and kind usually takes the skill of "grain of salt"... take what you want, research what you can from it, and throw out the rest. Even if questions may seem annoying to you, just try to look around them, answer what you can and be polite. Most of the time, people are not trying to be rude, it's just easy to take things that way out of context over the internet without any sort of body language and emotion. There's a ton of very very knowledgeable people on here... and it's free. Just trying to give you some helpful advice to take advantage of that.... doing that will get you a LOT more informative responses.

Here:
Gappay Wedge Pillow - Firm


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> _*You are going off-topic with those questions, could you give me a picture of a recommended bite pillow or not?
> it feels like you're trying to get under my skin with those questions
> i will use bite pillow as prey-drive tool like ball on a string i just need a new tug for my dog to bite on with full jaw and not only with his molars.*_


Not at all. Simply trying to get enough information to give you an informed answer.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Not at all. Simply trying to get enough information to give you an informed answer.


Sometimes, that's just not an option. I've come to realize this over the last few months here. Not everyone understands the intention or process behind the questions. I think more people need to take this into consideration when faced with questions on their posts.... When you answer them kindly and accurately, you can get both the most helpful responses and obviously the worst at times. It's all about taking what you want from it.

Don't sweat it. You tried to be nice and offer some help.... that's all you can do. 

They got their answer... I posted it below. Whether it's the best for that dog and reason... who knows. But if that's what they wanted... it's there. It's the only answer that can be given with the information provided.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Understand people here just really care about the dogs, and many are very very enthusiastic and passionate about training. Getting answers and responses that are a little more receptive and kind usually takes the skill of "grain of salt"... take what you want, research what you can from it, and throw out the rest. Even if questions may seem annoying to you, just try to look around them, answer what you can and be polite. Most of the time, people are not trying to be rude, it's just easy to take things that way out of context over the internet without any sort of body language and emotion. There's a ton of very very knowledgeable people on here... and it's free. Just trying to give you some helpful advice to take advantage of that.... doing that will get you a LOT more informative responses.
> 
> Here:
> Gappay Wedge Pillow - Firm


Well Tricky the answer's that Hunter gave me seems to be more sarcastic then helpful, and even a little arrogant.
hunter could give me a simple answer, instead of going circuitously.
Back to the topic.
what are the differences between the pillow that you posted here, and this pillow
(Btw guys i hope nothing has been taken personally i'm here to learn.)
:hug:


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Well Tricky the answer's that Hunter gave me seems to be more sarcastic then helpful, and even a little arrogant.
> hunter could give me a simple answer, instead of going circuitously.
> Back to the topic.
> what are the differences between the pillow that you posted here, and this pillow
> ...


Found the bite pillow's that i intended to ask about in 1st place.
are they more efficient than the 3 handles pillow?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Well Tricky the answer's that Hunter gave me seems to be more sarcastic then helpful, and even a little arrogant.
> hunter could give me a simple answer, instead of going circuitously.
> Back to the topic.
> what are the differences between the pillow that you posted here, and this pillow
> ...


I could be labeled as blunt and to the point. I'm fine with that. I can answer more questions that way. I used an analogy bc I perceived you didn't have the experience to understand why I asked. Bite work is broken down into many small skills. That is why I asked what you're working on. 

The picture is a wedge, not a pillow

Driving home from work. Please excuse the shortness of my reply


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the last wedge you posted. A bende sleeve/wedge hybrid. I use it as much as I use a sleeve with dogs of all levels and ages.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

So from the answer that you gave me,
I get the feeling that you're a dog trainer.
I'm looking for high quality bite pillow
that will be used only with my personal dog.
not for professional use.
What would you recommend?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> So from the answer that you gave me,
> I get the feeling that you're a dog trainer.
> I'm looking for high quality bite pillow
> that will be used only with my personal dog.
> ...


Doesn't matter professional or personal. Any pictured are fine but my preference is the bende wedge


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> So from the answer that you gave me,
> I get the feeling that you're a dog trainer.
> I'm looking for high quality bite pillow
> that will be used only with my personal dog.
> ...


Either one would be ok. One's a pillow, ones a wedge. Two different things. If you're simply just using it for tug and to build drive.... then a pillow will do just fine.

At home, I use that pillow I posted with Storm. We use it to work her drives during OB. Kind of like how you'd use a tug... however, I want her to bit harder and fuller so that will transfer to bitework. She does well on the tug, but the pillow turns her on a little higher in her drives which is great when I'm working her in high intensity commands. I don't do any protection or bitework here though.... I save that for my trainer and helper to do. It's strictly for building drive and high instensity OB work.

In protection work, Storm is on the sleeve and occasionally goes back to the wedge when we want to work on more specific things... grip, accuracy, launching, etc.

The pillow and wedge will do the job... but the pillow is a lot lighter and easier to maneuver around when doing anything other than bitework. Depends what you feel like working with. The pillow (imo) is a little easier to work with at home.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Either one would be ok. One's a pillow, ones a wedge. Two different things. If you're simply just using it for tug and to build drive.... then a pillow will do just fine.
> 
> At home, I use that pillow I posted with Storm. We use it to work her drives during OB. Kind of like how you'd use a tug... however, I want her to bit harder and fuller so that will transfer to bitework. She does well on the tug, but the pillow turns her on a little higher in her drives which is great when I'm working her in high intensity commands. I don't do any protection or bitework here though.... I save that for my trainer and helper to do. It's strictly for building drive and high instensity OB work.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information tricky 
i think ill buy a pillow first, and maybe later on ill buy a wedge eace:


----------

